# BRAKE Light ON: Stays on



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

The BRAKE light on the dash remains on. Is it anything with the brakes or my WW Fluid?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

check the fluid in the resevoir tank for the brake fluid, if it seems ok....*this is a long shot*, but put the key in the ignition and turn it to the ON position and see what kind of lights turn on the dash, see if your battery light works(because if it doesnt, it means it probably burnt out) and it might be that u have an alternator problem but that is just a long shot.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

mine did that too, was full of brake fluid and all, ended up just unplugging the sensor on the master cylinder, and now its off, guess the sensor just went bad or somethin?


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

The BRAKE light turns on and off. But its usually on longer than it is off.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> The BRAKE light turns on and off. But its usually on longer than it is off.


Ah yes, i remember now, mine would turn off during acceleration only, but kept getting worse and would only flash after a while...Might go take a look at the sensor in the master cyl today.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Check your parking brake cable. That was the problem with mine. It seems it would stick and the light would remain on. You might hafta get under the car and check. I ended up taking the drums off, cleaning the gunk and lubing the cable.


----------



## Eric Rodrigues (Dec 10, 2003)

Sounds kinda crazy but it may be your alternator going out. This happened on my first sentra id get it tested


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Shit, this is bad. If i get a capacitor for the amp i have will it help. My amp is 70 w and about 3 yrs old.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

if by a 'cap' you mean a stiffening capacitor, probably not, 70 watts isn't going to make electrical problems.

I think i had the brake light coming on intermittently, i replaced my master cylinder and it stopped doing that, but also the hand brake could make the light come on.


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

As mentioned earlier, check the brake cable and the switch under the actual e-brake handle. My light stays on also, but I can see where the switch is actually holding the e-brake from resting flat, which seems to be a cable problem. Too cold to check right now...<10 degrees in NYC.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> if by a 'cap' you mean a stiffening capacitor, probably not, 70 watts isn't going to make electrical problems.
> 
> I think i had the brake light coming on intermittently, i replaced my master cylinder and it stopped doing that, but also the hand brake could make the light come on.


Try this, its what i did, and my lights off now =P Unplug the connector on the Mas Cyl, but i can't be liable if you never check your brake fluid, i'm underhood a lot so i check it often.... And the light will still come on w/ the parking brake and such....


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Hey Maybe you have too much brake fluid. What your describing exactly happened to me. I had to take some brake fluid out and the light didn't come back on. It did come on and off like your describing.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

The brake light on my car started doing this a while ago. I checked the brake fluid and it was good. I decided it must be the cable only so I figured it wasn't a big deal. Now on top of having the brake light on, the battery light comes on as well while I press the gas. I'm guessing it must be the alternator like some of you said. How can a dying alt be the cause of the brake light coming on? Just wondering.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Why do people repost the same shit they already said?


----------



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

The answer to this is more than likely your e-brake actuator button sticking. all this does is turn on that light so you know to disengage the brake before trying to drive. If pop the center console out and clean it up the problem will subside. My car started doing this too. This year when it got really cold out. I popped the console and found dried and frozen orange soda all over. cleaned that all up and the light went. FYI upon investigation found out g/f had dumped a biggie size orange pop alll over and didn't tell me. knew i would be hot cause nobodi supposed to eat or drink in my car.


----------

